# Food Delivery: Is anyone making good money doing this?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't do food. But week after week there are so many threads where drivers are bemoaning the pitiful pittance of pay that these food delivery (grocery shoppers included) portion out.

So, is *anyone* making a living doing this work? If so, care to share how you are pulling it off?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I find eats to be a good supplement, it basically adds to the number of options I have to choose from. Most time they are crap offers but at certain times they are actually decent. They also count towards streaks and quest. So I end up doing somewhere between 10 and 25% of my weekly income on eats.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If you rely on it no, unless you're in one of the top 5 or so cities, like san Fran, seattle, nyc, Boston, etc., where the pay and tips are better.

If you have 3 or 4 apps on your phone like uber combined with other stuff you can do ok in bad cities if you work every day at the peak times.

Food deliveries mostly pan out during the lunch rush and dinner rush, so it's only reliably busy 5-6 hours, the other hours are hit or miss.

If you get a $15 order once an hour, or 2 $7.50 orders an hour, you'll make $75 to $100 working 2 3 hour shifts, sometimes more.

Take out the gas and working 6-7 days and it's really not worth the mileage on a newer car, or the repairs you will end up with on an old car.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a full time day job so I don’t have to “make a living” doing food delivery, it’s supplemental income. That allows me the luxury of only working prime time dinner rush hours. On a per hour basis and revenue per mile basis I do very well. Even on weekends I’ve given up even trying days, waste of time. The good offers and tips are during dinner rush at “real” restaurants. The dollar value of the orders at real restaurants is much higher than most chains and higher value orders usually leads to higher value tips. Fast Food is the bottom of the food chain, although sometimes it’s ok.

Truthfully, if I was doing this full time then my per hour and per mile revenue would drop like a rock. Full timers would be working a lot more than dinner rush. The lunch rush can be ok but it’s not the high value orders that the dinner rush is. Outside of breakfast, lunch, and dinner rush, the other hours are very slow and since the demand is low it’s filled with $3 garbage offers.

Bottom line it can be very good supplemental pay, but after 4 years and 7500 deliveries I’m not sure about “making a living” doing food deliveries only. I think as @Disgusted Driver pointed out, if you are trying to make a living at gig work it’s best to diversify and blend a few gigs together.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> If you rely on it no, unless you're in one of the top 5 or so cities, like san Fran, seattle, nyc, Boston, etc., where the pay and tips are better.


…and the cost of living is WAY ABOVE AVERAGE. 

If someone makes $100k/yr. and can’t even afford their own studio apartment, that is not what I’d call wildly successful. So it is not fair to look at cities like those you listed as places where you will be more successful.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> …and the cost of living is WAY ABOVE AVERAGE.
> 
> If someone makes $100k/yr. and can’t even afford their own studio apartment, that is not what I’d call wildly successful. So it is not fair to look at cities like those you listed as places where you will be more successful.


I agree. My last rental in NYC (I moved in 2016) was a 1-bedroom for $3K. And that was cheaper than others because I knew the owner.

I had a few Years in a rent-stabilized 1-bedroom at $1,800monthly. For NYC, that’s a steal. So unless you commute in (factor in the tolls on all entry points and inevitable tickets), you make WAY more in suburbia than you do in cities. Extra perk: you’re rarely dealing with apartments and paid parking.

I wouldn’t drive in NYC. No way.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m doing ok, but the way I pull it off is that my wife and I are EXTREMELY FRUGAL. We don’t have a mortgage or any debt whatsoever, wouldn’t dare buy a home with an association fee, and even let the temperature in our home go above 90 degrees sometimes in the summer to save on utilities. Oh yeah, never have had cable TV, another waste of money. 

No money spent on vices, except we do like to travel (cheaply) on occasion. I have no qualms whatsoever about staying at a Motel 6. Much of our travel is to a place less than 100 miles from home where we can stay free because we own it free and clear (just like our primary home).

Many on this site could save a LOT OF MONEY by cutting back on unnecessary expenses. I had a good friend once who confided in me that he spent $800 a MONTH on cable TV. That’s almost 10 large a year!

I know that may not be the answer you wanted to hear, but if you constantly think of two questions, your financial life will (over time) become much easier. The two questions:

1) Do I REALLY NEED the item I’m about to buy?

2) How can I buy this item for less? Can I buy it used or even find it for free somewhere? Could I even trade for it? (Tonight on my way home I found a brand new 3/16” cobalt drill bit- new in original packaging- in a construction dumpster- I’ve found thousands of dollars of stuff over the years! Much has been given to Goodwill and St. Vincent de Paul. 

My wife wanted to replace our garbage disposal without hiring a handyman. So she watched a YouTube video and did it herself. She’s never been one to get her lashes and nails done. Instead of buying her flowers for Mother’s Day, we can go into our yard and get our own roses.

I could probably write a book on the subject. Bottom line- if you are expecting to get rich via gig work, you are most likely being unrealistic. If you expect to live reasonably comfortably and are willing to change your habits, you have a MUCH BETTER CHANCE of reaching your financial goals IMHO. Good luck to all.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’m doing ok, but the way I pull it off is that my wife and I are EXTREMELY FRUGAL.
> ...


That's similar to how I run my financial life. When I moved to a remote rural area years ago I adopted the military DEFCON system (Defense Condition) to personal finances. Whereas DEFCON 5 is peacetime everything's cool, and DEFCON 1 is actively engaged in war, my economic DEFCON system looks like this:

DEFCON 5: Ultra rich. Can afford _anything_. No household budget needed.
DEFCON 4: Wealthy. Multiple homes. All the toys.
DEFCON 3: Comfortable. Owns/rents home. Household budget required.
DEFCON 2: Income stream may be in peril. Threat of future financial stress. Must have buffer due to uncertain future.
DEFCON 1: Income has been interrupted. Cannot meet current financial obligations.

I live as though I was at DEFCON 2.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Is anyone making good money doing this?"








*


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

DEFCON is an interesting concept. Will have to study that a bit more. Thanks for the idea!

Another thing to consider is this. Just this week an update on Social Security was made. COVID affected Social Security in that there are lots of people out of work who (along with their employers) contributed to the gigantic slush fund.

The SSA is predicting that the big bank account with extra money set aside for decades will run dry by 2033. Assuming that happens they are saying the average check will go down 24%.

For those who wonder why payouts would go down 24% instead of 100%, it is because younger and middle aged people would still be working. And the proceeds from people currently working pays roughly 3/4 of Social Security expenses.

I’ve heard the annual inflation (COLA) adjustment this year will be 5.4%. That is the highest since 1983- a whopping 38 years ago. Anyone who cheers an extra 5.4% is being short sighted. Inflation is a truly ugly monster we DON’T want to experience.

Underfunded pensions are also a potential issue for anyone who relies on them, but not that many get them anymore.

Bottom line- don’t rely heavily on any one thing and you will be better able to deal with an uncertain future. I say this as someone who worked almost 20 years in the financial industry and spoke with an estimated 100,000+ people along the way.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I would say it’s OK money for part time work. I like the fact that I can work whenever I want. I can’t imagine having to show up to Walmart every day at 7pm to make minimum wage


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rent has doubled or tripled in almost every city worth living in. The cost of rent in fl now is not much less than ca if any less at all.

But the uber drivers in CA can make 2500 a week with incentives, whereas the drivers in FL make less than half that but have similar high rents.

It's totally screwed for low end workers no matter where you are, not just certain places.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

They should at least adjust for gas. And what do they do? They lower base pay. May their peepees stay forever floppy!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> They should at least adjust for gas. And what do they do? They lower base pay. May their peepees stay forever floppy!


I agree. Gas has gone up quite a bit this year. They should add a surcharge if prices go above a certain point.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I think Uber figures you drive for them because you need extra money.
If you get extra money you won't need extra money.
If you don't need extra money you won't drive for Uber.
Uber therefore pays gas + break-even cost, plus a little thank-you.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> ...Uber therefore pays gas + break-even cost, plus a little thank-you.


...is that with or without vaseline?


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’m doing ok, but the way I pull it off is that my wife and I are EXTREMELY FRUGAL. We don’t have a mortgage or any debt whatsoever, wouldn’t dare buy a home with an association fee, and even let the temperature in our home go above 90 degrees sometimes in the summer to save on utilities. Oh yeah, never have had cable TV, another waste of money.
> 
> No money spent on vices, except we do like to travel (cheaply) on occasion. I have no qualms whatsoever about staying at a Motel 6. Much of our travel is to a place less than 100 miles from home where we can stay free because we own it free and clear (just like our primary home).
> 
> ...


I have much the same experience. A lot of it depends on your expenses as that is half the equation.

My wife and I do have a mortgage but other than that we have zero debt. We also have very little furniture. I do agree with you that it is definitely manageable, at least for some.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I do UE full time, leave at 8 a.m. a break after lunch rush, back at it at 5 p.m., often get home after midnight. I can cruise to $150/day, usually more. Always exceed $1,000/week. Work 7 days/week, one day off per month. Works for me. 

I'm retired, an annuity. Between Uber and annuity, I bank well over $80k/year. no debt, no taxes, retired at age 49. I know none of you believe this, but I love UE, have a blast every day. My gf smokes a ton of weed, she doesn't work. When I need motivation, i just tell myself, everything I make today i can spends= on weed. Life is good. Made $130 this morning, 4 hours, gave it all to her to buy more weed. 

Never been happier. Just bought a new $40k sports car, love to drive it all day/night. I have perfect health, and I am thankful each day for the life i have. Health and happiness, what more can we ask for?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UE for life said:


> I know none of you believe this, but I love UE, have a blast every day.


It’s not that we don’t believe you (although your posts where you say you just paid your rent and now are broke do kinda make the narrative somewhat iffy). It’s that you deny others the right to feel differently. You insist everyone agrees with you and call them losers if they don’t.

I, for one, am delighted you love it so much. Sincerely.

But in my experience, truly happy people act like @Seamus, @FLKeys and a few others here. They don’t judge, they happily share and in general just chill.

You just seem to be trying too hard. Relax.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Weed bills apparently add up fast...


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I respect your input. Had thousands of dollars in bills to cover Wednesday, fixed annuity means same $ each month. cash flow issue, solved. 

it has been said, "To see ourselves as others see us." How we see ourselves is not how others see us. 

I am truly happy, but I am also very broken inside, really broken. So you are wise, I mean that. I had a really great life, and I also had a horrible life, really dark. This is an anonymous forum, we can all be honest here, and i appreciate your honest feedback. 

Who cares what I say or think? You all our your own bosses and the CEO's of your life. I really hope that you all are doing well with Uber. 

One thing I really value is honesty. Thank you. 

SInce my posts seems to have attracted a lot of attention, and it is anonymous, in time i will share more about me, in the hopes that i could help others like me. It is a very dark story, but also a story of hope. I am not like any of you, in many ways, and most of it not good. Not a criminal, nothing like that. Much darker.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

yeah, she bought another 10 g's today.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Weed-shmeed. I have a perfume addiction. If you know - you know. If you don’t - don’t find out. Worse than shoes.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

i worked with an Italian guy at AT&T Capital, he thought he knew everything about women. Divorced three times, walked out on 6 kids but...

He would tell us that the reason women love shopping for shoes was because no matter how fat they got, they could always find nice shoes. I grew up with three sisters, no brothers. Never heard that one before. LOL. I'll never forget that. He also told us that if a women brushes back her hair behind her ear, she wanted to sleep with you. I miss him.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

He’s right on the shoes. Wrong on the hair.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

hmmm. thx. see i learned something new again today.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

turns out this site can be fun, no need to take it so seriously. Oscar Wilde said, "Be yourself, everyone else is already taken." It makes the world much more interesting than if we agreed on everything.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

If they play with their hair they're flirting. Or have lice, depends on the neighborhood...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UE for life said:


> turns out this site can be fun, no need to take it so seriously. Oscar Wilde said, "Be yourself, everyone else is already taken." It makes the world much more interesting than if we agreed on everything.


I think you misunderstood the overall idea of the site. It’s not a contest who does better, who’s smarter, who makes more money. It’s a place where people exchange ideas and experiences. It’s not a “one size fits all” situation. People have different circumstances, goals, markets… in my market I’ll never make $100 a day consistently. I will if UE is running the $25 for 5 promo, but with an average of 1 ping every 1.5 hours even with stacking it just doesn’t happen Monday through Thursday.

I’m still considering returning to doing DD, too, and nickel and diming it to $100/day, but, frankly, I feel DD is abusive - both physically (on the car) and mentally (on the driver).

Reading others’ notes I’ve improved my numbers. But their notes weren’t on how much they make. They were on _how_ they make it. I’ll not make as much as them, but I’ll maximize what I make in _my_ market.

It’s somehow a contest to you. I’m not sure why.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think you misunderstood the overall idea of the site. It’s not a contest who does better, who’s smarter, who makes more money. It’s a place where people exchange ideas and experiences. It’s not a “one size fits all” situation. People have different circumstances, goals, markets… in my market I’ll never make $100 a day consistently. I will if UE is running the $25 for 5 promo, but with an average of 1 ping every 1.5 hours even with stacking it just doesn’t happen Monday through Thursday.
> 
> I’m still considering returning to doing DD, too, and nickel and diming it to $100/day, but, frankly, I feel DD is abusive - both physically (on the car) and mentally (on the driver).
> 
> ...


My rural market would kill most people here. Over saturated with drivers and few and far in between pings. Some evenings between 5:00 PM and 11:00 PM I may not get a single eats ping, a good night might yield 3 deliveries in those 6 hours.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I don't do food. But week after week there are so many threads where drivers are bemoaning the pitiful pittance of pay that these food delivery (grocery shoppers included) portion out.
> 
> So, is *anyone* making a living doing this work? If so, care to share how you are pulling it off?


I was, until this pandemic. Now I run GrubHub and UberEats, but I'm still not where I was.


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I don't do food. But week after week there are so many threads where drivers are bemoaning the pitiful pittance of pay that these food delivery (grocery shoppers included) portion out.
> 
> So, is *anyone* making a living doing this work? If so, care to share how you are pulling it off?


I average 1k a week working 5 days, and more when I have promotions, or quests. Actually had a quest pay out an extra 385 for 80 trips this past weekend. The way I'm pulling it off is I found the perfect spot that is just super busy with national chains, and mom, and pops restaurants everywhere that keeps me going non stop. (I stay AWAY from McDonalds) I use to live in new orleans, and I did decent there, but not like this spot I'm at now just outside of Atlanta. For me I do Breakfast, and lunch. I do some dinner sometime, but found in my area dinner for whatever reason I seem to be wasting a lot of time waiting on meals far more than I do for lunch, and breakfast. I'd say for anyone wanting to do deliveries who may not be getting a lot of pings in their area to branch out a bit, and try other spots. Took me about 4 months when I moved here to find exactly where I need to set up at that made me the most money. Try breakfast if you have not because I mainly did lunch, and dinner before I realized how good breakfast does in my area. Everywhere is different so you just have to figure it out by going out, and doing it. Also you don't have to accept every ping. Make sure, and get the ones that pay decent, and leave the others for the rookies that don't know any better 😂....Sometimes you will have to multi app with grub hub, and/or door dash if ubereats isn't as popular in your area, but luckily for me I do just fine with just doing ubereats. I could go on, and on, but so I don't write a book I'll leave it there.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I do it full time in Houston and like written by others you have to use more than one app to make it worthwhile.

I rely on GrubHub, DoorDash and Uber for my main delivery jobs and will sprinkle in Favor ( Texas based company ) for a few extra dollars.

GrubHub pays the best but has the most issues where Eats pays the least and has the second most issues.

If you do Uber then you have to have everything added to your account and still need a secondary option to run like Hub or Dash because Eats will not make you anything.

You must focus on the mileage you do and look at the region you work.

If you have a lot of drivers in your area you will not make a lot, so you must work in areas you know you have less drivers and for me I avoid Sugarland area of Houston and the poor sections because no one tips there and you get nothing but two dollar orders.

GrubHub does pay very well here but again the whole thing is a mess down here but I usually get at least one or two thirty dollar orders per day and usually it is the Sushi or Mexican restaurants.

So again multiple apps must be ran if you are going to do it on a full time scale.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I work all over the Dallas area. Three shifts/day, 7 days/week. morning thru lunch, 8-2, a break, then back at 5-9 minimum weeknights. From 8-11, all my money came from Starbucks. The very best one is close to a hospital. 90% of my runs were to medical offices, runs of 5 minutes or less, $4-$6 runs, but they added up. This worked well for years, and two weeks ago, suddenly Starbucks is unreliable at best. Today, I call all of them before work. Depending on staff, some turn off Uber, others close the dining room. It can change daily. Starbucks is my exception. Yesterday 18 runs, none under $7, but only one Starbucks run. Up until last week, in 3 hours i would have nine $4 Starbucks runs on any breakfast during the week. 

On weekends, I sit between three breakfast joints, open 7-2, forget Starbucks. Lunch seems normal for me 7 days/week. In a 7 hour shift, I made $21.75/hour yesterday, good for a Monday, which is usually my worst day of the week. 18 runs, $152 for the day yesterday. 

On Friday and Saturday nights, I move out of the suburbs and work either Fort Worth or Dallas. In or near the major city, I am still busy past 1 a.m., not possible in the outlying suburbs. 

I am reaching $900/week minimum, by the Uber timeclock, which seems to under report hours worked, it is showing a 60 hour week that I needed to get there. I am rarely parked, usually have two orders running the majority of the time. 

At the end of any week, my average per trip works out to $9/trip. I try my best to log 20 trips/day, more on Saturday and Sunday. In my area, it is extremely rare for me to see another Uber driver. Everyone i see is running DD.

I did have to change how I was working. Weekday mornings were $4 runs, only Starbucks, and only if the run is less than 1 mile long. They take mere minutes to complete. In the last two weeks, due to labor issues, Starbucks is not giving me any hits, though. No longer out and working at 8 a.m., starting at 10 a.m. now. When the lunch rush starts, I won't take anything under $7 for the rest of the day/night. I dropped my banned restaurant list. Seems places are getting better pumping out Uber orders. Rather than work a relatively defined area, which worked for years, I now follow the orders wherever they may take me, if it meets my financial rules. I go by $/hour, not $/mile. I am trying to improve my trips/hour, always stuck at 2/hour. Can get up to three/trips/hour now. I try to eliminate dead heading, try to keep an order cued up at all times. 

I am a little more patient about waiting on orders. I will now wait 5 minutes for an order, used to cancel immediately if it was not ready. 

I know that many of you have wear and tear concerns, and fuel costs. My fuel costs are consistently 10% of my gross revenue/day. My car is brand new. I am logging 25,000 miles/year on it, and in 4 years I'll replace it with another new car, avoids repairs. 

It is scary out there. Everything changed here about two weeks ago. I'm trying new areas all the time now. Instead of going offline and deadheading back to my base camp, I leave Uber on at all times, never knowing where I will have to go to hit my number, but I cannot believe, but I am hitting my targets. 

I do not know how it is you you out there. I try to stay positive. Last night the day was not looking too good. At 8:35 p.m. last night, I got two hits in a rural area, and made $35 on two runs, and yes, one was Mcd's. All I can say is don't give up. Seems that the later it gets in the evening, the less drivers are working, and what is looking like a poor day can turn around quickly, but until two weeks ago, I never worked past 11 p.m. Now I often get home well after 1 a.m. on weekends. Same thing on weeknights. I have to go to restaurants i would normally skip late at night, McD's, Sonic, but I'll go anywhere and try anything today, and I refuse to quit until I hit at least $150 on a weekday. 

I have no wife, no kids, just a dog and a gf who does not work. So I can go out at 9 a.m. and stay out past 1 .am., with a meal break around 4 p.m. dining out wherever I find myself that day. I know this is just not possible for many of you. It only seems to be getting worse out there. All I can say is, keep trying new things, new areas, what works for you may not work for anyone else, but it is your business, your region, you know what is best for you. 

I only do Uber, I know that is unusual. I pray a lot while working. I am thankful every day when i hit goal. It isn't easy, what always worked before does not work today. All I know is that i must try every day, stay positive. 

Doubt this input will help any of you, but it is working for me. Good hunting!


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

Please spare me the negativism about how I only make minimum wage, wear and tear, all that bs. Only thing I care about is hitting over $900/week, and I often exceed $1,000. It is my time, my business, my life, my budget. If you disagree with this stuff, what works for you? I do not need to hear about how delusional I am doing this.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think you’re just using your gf for cover. 😂

Sweetie, you’re talking to yourself. It has been said on this site a bazillion times - you do YOU.

But if you don’t care about per mile or per hour, you really should look into DD. Between the two of them, you’ll be rolling in dough. You may be sobbing while you do it, but you’ll be rolling.

You are seeing aggression before it ever comes at you. Perhaps thay’s why you see anyone who has a different method as an enemy.

I told you before - chill, man. No one’s coming at you.

I’m really glad you’re happy and crossing all you “t”s. That’s GREAT!

But don’t you think that noobs should hear about other methods, too, then decide what works for them? They may very well end up in your camp. But KNOWINGLY.

Go get ‘em, Tiger!


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Good luck to all.


 Luck is a mathematical myth. Every decision you're asked to make in society has a built in edge against you. It's no coincidence that your decision to "cut back on unnecessary expenses" is never "splurge a little on unnecessary expenses". You produce, I consume. That's how tax farms work.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

A working theory...

10-1 today was horrible, $30. Stayed out there at 1:19 p.m. all hell broke loose. In the next two hours I was running $40/hour. Theory is that everyone else got frustrated and logged off, leaving everything for me. Stay positive.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UE for life said:


> A working theory...
> 
> 10-1 today was horrible, $30. Stayed out there at 1:19 p.m. all hell broke loose. In the next two hours I was running $40/hour. Theory is that everyone else got frustrated and logged off, leaving everything for me. Stay positive.


That’s possible. Also lunch usually picks up around 1. It’s when people realize they’ll have to work through lunch. At 12 they still hope they’ll be able to take it. 2 pm and later are those who got stuck. They’re usually lousy tippers because they’re mad at everyone. Not without exceptions. Some think “at least I can order in; this poor schmuck is stuck driving it here…”

I have acouple of 2 pm regulars who tip well and are easy. And one that I avoid at all cost. I see that corner - buhbye, ****.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

Parting thoughts:

Stacked Orders:
I love them, rarely turn them down, about 50% of the time I have stacked orders. An example from today.
Got a hit $8.50, 10 minute run. On my way to the pick up, I get a second hit, same place, $5 more. Hear me out. Both drops were at the same apartment complex, so that $5 one you would all decline took an extra 90 seconds to complete. Turned a $8 run into $14 with zero effort. Happens every day with me. I encourage you to try it. 

From the Wall Street Journal:
McDonald's, CHick-Fila and Wendy's companies told all franchisees to shut down their dining rooms, labor shortage, etc. Seems Starbucks has decided to just turn Uber off. 

It also reports that sales with food delivery is way up. Only company trending down is InstaCart, and who does groceries? Not me? 

There is money to be made, we just have to think outside the box.

Motivation tip:
Breakfast/lunch I shoot for 10 runs. 2 years of data tells me do 20 runs/day, and you exceed $150 everyday. At 1 p.m. today i was discouraged. 5 runs, $32, wanted to go home. But my 10 run rule made me stay out. 15 minutes later, when the rest of you gave up, I made $40/hour for the next 2 hours. I'm home early, over goal, and ready for weed/beer etc.

One last thing:
I stopped even looking at replies. No need. I am just going to post positive messages about what is working for me. Have fun debating and flaming me. I'm figuring this out and hitting my goals each day and week. My only interest is helping you be successful at this, like me. Don't hear anyone else hitting $1,000/week here. If you are great. 

Good fortune, stay safe. good night.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> If you rely on it no, unless you're in one of the top 5 or so cities, like san Fran, seattle, nyc, Boston, etc., where the pay and tips are better.
> 
> If you have 3 or 4 apps on your phone like uber combined with other stuff you can do ok in bad cities if you work every day at the peak times.
> 
> ...


Uber eats math .

15hr x 2 or 3 hours = 75 to 100.Got it!!!! 
“If you get a $15 order once an hour, or 2 $7.50 orders an hour, you'll make $75 to $100 working 2 3 hour shifts, sometimes more.”

And some wonder why they do not make any money.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yesterday I worked (UE only) 10 hours 37 minutes straight. 4 pings. $42.

I could have made 2 more trips and earned a whopping $10 more (summarily) for an extra 16 miles (summarily).

This is why one needs to take everyone’s numbers in stride. You can jump through hoops, but if the pings aren’t there - they’re just not there.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yesterday I worked (UE only) 10 hours 37 minutes straight. 4 pings. $42.
> 
> I could have made 2 more trips and earned a whopping $10 more (summarily) for an extra 16 miles (summarily).
> 
> This is why one needs to take everyone’s numbers in stride. You can jump through hoops, but if the pings aren’t there - they’re just not there.


Yesterday got off Day job at 5:00 PM and got a whopping 2 pings for the night. No Eats pings, both were PAX pings. Unfortunately both pings took me away from my house so I had dead miles to return home. Oh well, still profitable rides, just not as profitable as I would like. 

Only driving 4 days this week, No Friday - Sunday driving this week so I won't see much in earnings this week. Hopefully it will be enough to cover my expenses for the weekend trip I have planned.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UE for life said:


> Parting thoughts:
> 
> Stacked Orders:
> I love them, rarely turn them down, about 50% of the time I have stacked orders. An example from today.
> ...


For the life of me, I’ll never understand why you persist writing in a tone that generates nothing but animosity. Even after your very embarrassing door slamming, people went out of their way to welcome you back and pretend it never happened, but you insist on climbing your soapbox and acting as if everyone is against you and you’re this Hero of Hauling.

I give up.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Yesterday got off Day job at 5:00 PM and got a whopping 2 pings for the night. No Eats pings, both were PAX pings. Unfortunately both pings took me away from my house so I had dead miles to return home. Oh well, still profitable rides, just not as profitable as I would like.
> 
> Only driving 4 days this week, No Friday - Sunday driving this week so I won't see much in earnings this week. Hopefully it will be enough to cover my expenses for the weekend trip I have planned.


I kinda expected this week to be slow, and that I’ll do only a couple trips. I did well per mile, I have to say. I guess my point is that for everyone making a killing in a busy market, there are a handful of those in slow markets making peanuts. That’s normal, but I don’t think it’s said enough. People just starting out have unrealistic expectations.

Until one actually goes out there and looks at their area - they’ll not know.

As much as I dislike to say this, it looks like for me to make decent (not great) money, I’ll need to go back to DD and my $1/mile standard. $2/mile is not working. Just not enough pings like that here.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberPotomac said:


> Uber eats math .
> 
> 15hr x 2 or 3 hours = 75 to 100.Got it!!!!
> “If you get a $15 order once an hour, or 2 $7.50 orders an hour, you'll make $75 to $100 working 2 3 hour shifts, sometimes more.”
> ...


You misread it which is why you didn't understand math. 

Not 2-3 hour shifts, but 2 separate 3 hour shifts, which would be lunch and dinner.

That will make 75-100.

Maybe more somedays but I dont stack up cheap runs hoping that I'll make $150.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

UE for life said:


> I respect your input. Had thousands of dollars in bills to cover Wednesday, fixed annuity means same $ each month. cash flow issue, solved.
> 
> it has been said, "To see ourselves as others see us." How we see ourselves is not how others see us.
> 
> ...


One thing you need to be careful about with annuities is that almost all (like pensions) give you the same amount every month.

It sounds fine at first, but when inflation kicks in and no adjustments are made to your check amount, you will feel the pinch pretty quickly.


----------



## waliwiw (Nov 10, 2021)

An acquaintance of mine makes money from food delivery. During the lockdown, he filled a large number of orders every day and was, therefore, able to earn a large sum of money. However, there are far fewer customers because people prefer to cook for themselves. My wife spends a lot of time in the kitchen. Recently I was at work, and she asked me to choose a side dish from What to Serve with Lettuce Wraps? 8 BEST Side Dishes and for a good reason. The garnish I chose turned out very tasty since my wife is an experienced cook.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

waliwiw said:


> An acquaintance of mine makes money from food delivery. During the lockdown, he filled a large number of orders every day and was, therefore, able to earn a large sum of money.


Is that an automated messsge ?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Doing this part time, the income is up and down. I usually start around 7pm weeknights because of my day job. At that time the dinner rush is starting to wind down. I only work about 3 hours. After 10. PM it gets pretty crappy. I decided to work a little later last night. I got excited when I got a stacked order request from KFC that would pay over $20. But when I got there they were already closed. 
some nights I only make $30 to $40. Others I make $75 to $100. If I work all day Saturday I can make anywhere between $120 to $200. Some days I get lucky and a few big tippers.
I have to do this because my day job doesn’t quit pay all the bills. It’s a good fit for me being able to work whenever I want.


----------

